# Where to buy Urea?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Where do you buy your urea fertilizer? I live in Oklahoma City, so if anyone knows of a place there would be great


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

there's a Harrell's in Oklahoma City. I would also try a Farm/Ag retail store.

Edit: There's also a Site-One


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the hometown thread for Oklahoma. Likely they already listed the places to go.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Co-ops are good. I get a 50lb bag for about 11$


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Site one


----------

